# How much to feed 3 month old



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

How3 much are you putting out? Some puppies will over eat, I know I had one my Beatrice. Think tablespoons instead of cups, also a toy puppy if not free feeding is fed 3-4 times a day food left out for 15 minutes then taken up. My current pup Leonard is 27 weeks old and still eating puppy food TOTW Pacific Puppy to be exact, he eats a 1/2 cup of daily or 1/4 cup twice a day he is in a growth spurt. My Adult tpoos eat only a 1/4 a day.


----------

